# Sand House



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

The latest project is a loose rendition of the Chama Sand House...








1 1/2" PVC coupling. 1 1/2" PVC cap. Candy Funnel found at a big-box craft store...








Funnel cut at appropriate diameter. 1/4" copper elbow. Brass tube...








T-nut epoxied in funnel. Elbow cut short of 90-degree turn. Telescoping tubing. Brass rod inside of C-clips...








Above assembled. Junk box fitting to hold chain reaching to C-clip. Valve handle at elbow. Micro sprinkler head on top of cap. Shelf L-clips at sides...








Close-up of spout, c-clips, rods, elbow, valve handle...








Start of frame (built in the hotel while traveling for business)...








Sorry for the 90-degrees off-kilter. Why? I used the Image Editor, rotated 90-degrees, and saved. Comes up in thumbnail corrected, but not once inserted. Hmm...








Continued framing...








Sand hopper painted and epoxied in place. Spikes added to framing...








The end result. 

This, as in the recent Tipple and Water Tank projects, is constructed of Western Red Cedar cut to scale (1:20.3). While not exact, close. For example, the sand hopper is 3" oversize, which is close enough for me. The cedar will be left natural to allow nature to take its toll. 

More pic's to follow - correctly oriented pic's - as the project continues!

tbug


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking really nice. Could we get a bigger version of picture #5?


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking pretty neat....

When you add the thumbnails - after you click insert the image is highlited, click the link (chain image) and follow to the same larger image to link the thumb to the full size image. 

Like this - Click to enlarge


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Pic's linked to larger pic's...




















Sorry all pic's did not come out correctly. Need to learn this feature, but that takes away from building!

tbug


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great use of ordinary items to make a Sand House! Sweet! You've given me some ideas ;-) Thanks the links to the larger pics


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Just testing..... ignore this one...


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

The Sand House has been completed. Pic's aren't the best but will have to do...




















Inside the drying house, I installed a flickering LED light board taken from a solar-powered Tiki Torch purchased at HD for about $15. Serves the purpose and looks good!

The base on the bottom will be buried, leaving only the Sand House structure and bin to be seen.

tbug


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Forgot to link them to larger pic's.


----------

